# Bowls



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I know that plastic bowls are not the best for maltese, so I was wondering if ceramic was ok


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ceramic & stainless steal bowls are the ones to use! Those are cute!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

how funny! i ordered those bowls, just yesterday :lol:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OM


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 25 2005, 07:37 PM
> *OMG! That's sooo funny, the princess ones?  Where'd you get them from, pet edge?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75159*


[/QUOTE]

yes to both


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

wow,


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 25 2005, 07:41 PM
> *wow, do you live in Massachusetts? I am excited for some weird reason!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75162*


[/QUOTE]

haha hate to disappoint but i'm from florida









it is kind of exciting. i love funny coincidences~!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 25 2005, 07:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha hate to disappoint but i'm from florida









it is kind of exciting. i love funny coincidences~!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75163
[/B][/QUOTE]

me


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 25 2005, 07:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

me too! Well, are you getting any other stuff because I got like soo much yesterday to prepare for Rosie, I know about every single item, so just ask me!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75164
[/B][/QUOTE]

i don't need any other stuff at the moment haha.. i swear, my mom buys more for lucy than she does for me














lucys like 8 1/2 months though, so i'm pretty well-stocked.

do you have a harness for angel yet?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ohh i was going to tell you to go to thepamperedpup.com.. i got this adorable step-in harness for lucy and it was only like $24














if you ever need another one, check it out.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks,


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Which one


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 25 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Thanks, I'll check it now, I could always get more than one!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75171*


[/QUOTE]

DEFINITELY. check the last page and get either the shell one or the polkadotted one coz they're both too cute


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 25 2005, 08:04 PM
> *How adorable!  I need to get one, I also want to get the clothes harness if you know what I mean, theres a little hook on top of the outfit for the leash
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75179*


[/QUOTE]

let me know which one you pick
















i've been looking for a dress harness like that too.. i haven't gotten around to ordering one yet. there's a woman on here who sells these gorgeous ones, holliberry bought one from her.. i'll try to remember her username


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I've


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 25 2005, 08:06 PM
> *I've seen those also, very cute! Rosie can walk in style....lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75183*


[/QUOTE]

definitely







lucy definitely does.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lo


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Why are plastic bowls not good for Maltese? I am getting scared, that is what Rex has. Should we change?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 25 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Why are plastic bowls not good for Maltese?  I am getting scared, that is what Rex has.  Should we change?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75228*


[/QUOTE]

I would


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Here:

A stainless steel bowl is best. Stainless steel is bacteriostatic, it doesn't chip or crack and is easy to keep clean. Some plastics are known to discolor faces. Plastic absorbs odors. Food or water left in plastic containers may have an unpleasant odor, undetected by humans but quiet obvious to dogs who have a much more developed sense of smell.

There's more to it, but that's what I found


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I had no clue. Where would I be without this message board...I would be doing everything wrong for sure! I will go out tomorrow and find some different bowls for Rex! Wait till my husband hears, he is always saying how much I spend on my baby and here is another excuse to shop for him!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

haha as if you need an excuse
















let us know what you pick out!~!

you could get him the ceramic one on the original post on this thread.. they have one that says 'prince'~! haha


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

yep


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I love it! They have a similar Prince one at Target, I think I am going to check there first. They also have a bone shaped placemat that is pink and says "princess" to match the princess bowl, I am assuming they have just been out of the prince placemat, I would like to get the whole matching set since I need to get new bowls!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 25 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I love it!  They have a similar Prince one at Target, I think I am going to check there first.  They also have a bone shaped placemat that is pink and says "princess" to match the princess bowl, I am assuming they have just been out of the prince placemat, I would like to get the whole matching set since I need to get new bowls!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75243*


[/QUOTE]

i saw that at target! very cute


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I like this too http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B0002Q4P12
If it doesnt work it is a bowl that says puppicino and bark-a-latte and looks like a cup! I love coffee so that would be cool!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 25 2005, 09:58 PM
> *I like this too http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B0002Q4P12
> If it doesnt work it is a bowl that says puppicino and bark-a-latte and looks like a cup!  I love coffee so that would be cool!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75245*


[/QUOTE]

that's too cute~!!!! so unique


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How adorable


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

So many choices! I think Rex may need a couple sets depending on his mood


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 25 2005, 10:01 PM
> *So many choices!  I think Rex may need a couple sets depending on his mood
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HAHA definitely







maybe a set for breakfast and one for dinner?







and, oh why not, throw one in there for afternoon tea


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 25 2005, 10:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA definitely







maybe a set for breakfast and one for dinner?







and, oh why not, throw one in there for afternoon tea








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75249
[/B][/QUOTE]

Definately! That is why they are "spoiled Maltese"!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

lol,


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 25 2005, 10:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, at pet edge theres a bargain room and I got a cheap princess treat jar just because it didnt have a box! Its great, I got a lot of stuff from the bargain room, its soo much cheaper even though the only thing wrong is the box, not the product.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75251
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just went back to that site to check it out and they do have cute clothes on clearance too! Time to go shopping!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jun 25 2005, 10:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
lol, at pet edge theres a bargain room and I got a cheap princess treat jar just because it didnt have a box! Its great, I got a lot of stuff from the bargain room, its soo much cheaper even though the only thing wrong is the box, not the product.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75251
*[/QUOTE]

I just went back to that site to check it out and they do have cute clothes on clearance too! Time to go shopping!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75253
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol,


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have bought all kinds of different bowls and plates for Scooby just to get him to eat his food and we have now found that he just loves eating off a small paper plate. His water bowl is stainless steal and we have a number of very cute ceramic bowls that we bought for him at Petco but he won't eat from any of them. For us the clean paper plate each meal time is the only way he will chow down.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jun 26 2005, 08:04 AM
> *We have bought all kinds of different bowls and plates for Scooby just to get him to eat his food and we have now found that he just loves eating off a small paper plate. His water bowl is stainless steal and we have a number of very cute ceramic bowls that we bought for him at Petco but he won't eat from any of them. For us the clean paper plate each meal time is the only way he will chow down.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh,


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I went to Target today and looked at the prince bowl again. I didn't like it as well as I remembered, it is hollow on the bottom and seems very fragile- Rex gets rough and bangs into his bowls once in awhile on his running sprees. They didnt have the Bark-a-latte, I may have to order that later! I think I will order him the one through Petedge, since they have a lot of stuff I like. How quick is there turn around for those of you who have ordered from them? 
I did get Rex a new bed today at Target--I love that place! It is nice and squishy and will look better in our living room than his pillow style bed.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

What size bowls? http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...iProductID=4243 They come in cat, 5", 7" and 9". How big would cat sized be? Rex's bowl now it about 4" and plenty big for him. I am debating on car or 5". What do you think?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i think cat-sized is fine.. all of lucys dishes have been cat sized


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I d


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 26 2005, 07:04 PM
> *i think cat-sized is fine.. all of lucys dishes have been cat sized
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 26 2005, 07:09 PM
> *I dont know which bowls to get now, we were going to get the small dog sized ones but I dont know now!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75367*


[/QUOTE]

I am going to go with cat size. 5" just seems big. I dont know why they cant make it simple and put a measurement instead of "cat". 
Angel--(well Rosie's mom!)--you are going to get me in trouble! I found all kinds of stuff Rex needs on that Pededge website. I am going to place my order in the morning after I sleep on it!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jun 26 2005, 07:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 26 2005, 07:09 PM
> *I dont know which bowls to get now, we were going to get the small dog sized ones but I dont know now!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75367*


[/QUOTE]

I am going to go with cat size. 5" just seems big. I dont know why they cant make it simple and put a measurement instead of "cat". 
Angel--(well Rosie's mom!)--you are going to get me in trouble! I found all kinds of stuff Rex needs on that Pededge website. I am going to place my order in the morning after I sleep on it!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75378
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I use cat size for Ruby Jean and dog size for my cats!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 26 2005, 09:49 PM
> *I use cat size for Ruby Jean and dog size for my cats!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Now


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 26 2005, 09:49 PM
> *I use cat size for Ruby Jean and dog size for my cats!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahaha


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 26 2005, 10:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75473
[/B][/QUOTE]
Told


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I placed my order today. I got the "prince" bowls from petedge and, a sweater, hooded sweatshirt, pajamas, boots, a tux, bandanas, a chew treat, toys, 2 different wahl trimmers that someone on here recommended before for feet pads and sanitary trimming and a whole lot I am forgetting right now! I am going to be hating it when the credit card bill comes







, but Rex is worth it!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 27 2005, 12:36 PM
> *I placed my order today.  I got the "prince" bowls from petedge and, a sweater, hooded sweatshirt, pajamas, boots, a tux, bandanas, a chew treat, toys, 2 different wahl trimmers that someone on here recommended before for feet pads and sanitary trimming and a whole lot I am forgetting right now!  I am going to be hating it when the credit card bill comes
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Def


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Jun 27 2005, 11:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]









Looks like Petedge has done well out of SM members today.







I spent around $200 then I have freight to Au on top of that







I bought some heavy things







So freight is going to be way up there








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75846
[/B][/QUOTE]

you'll have to tell us how much it is









and oh gosh, i don't even try to keep track of how much i spend on lucy anymore ahah


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow freight charges are expensive to Au! I have only head Rex a month and I have spend close to $1000 on him! From pet insurance, to food, to a sliding glass doggy door, clothing, treats, grooming, the list goes on and on. I didnt spend $300, just half of that this time, I have a lot of items in my favorites though for next time! I cant wait for my order to arrive!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Jun 28 2005, 06:16 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petedge is one of my favourite online stores. I have bought from them a couple of times before I knew the freight was going to be high this time b/c I bought one of those food bowl holders. Which would have increased the weight somewhat.







The hardest part is waiting for them to arrive it takes about 3 weeks to get here.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75885
[/B][/QUOTE]

3 weeks! Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jun 28 2005, 06:39 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

3 weeks! Ahhhhhhh!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75886
[/B][/QUOTE]
I guess


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jun 28 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Now I am jealous.  In the Bargain Room huh.  I am an impulse buyer so I would do some serious damage to the credit cards if let loose in there in person LOL
> I was born to shop
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Me


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 28 2005, 09:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'm very lucky, I pick up my stuff at the store and shop in the bargain room!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75928
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am so jealous! I just ordered yesterday. I am sure I wont have it before weekend and then there is that noisy holiday. Ahhhh the wait!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jun 28 2005, 11:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I guess I'm very lucky, I pick up my stuff at the store and shop in the bargain room!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75928
*[/QUOTE]

I am so jealous! I just ordered yesterday. I am sure I wont have it before weekend and then there is that noisy holiday. Ahhhh the wait!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75954
[/B][/QUOTE]
Where d


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 28 2005, 11:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you live? Close to Ma? Then it wont take too long. I know the wait, I'm waiting for the fake purse, its been 12 days and she just sent it yesterday!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75969
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am in VA. I will probably get my order before you get that purse!







I hope it looks as good in real life as in the picture they had on eBay. Good luck with that! Do you have any other babies or have you just been preparing for Rosie with all your shopping?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Just my


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

My order is supposed to be delivered today! I can't wait!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 30 2005, 12:55 PM
> *My order is supposed to be delivered today!  I can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Coo


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jun 30 2005, 12:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!!! Tell me how you like the cat bowls because I'm not sure which one to get...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76587
[/B][/QUOTE]

I will! I hope they are a good fit for Rex or I will have to place another order and I already have my wishlist full! Our UPS guy usually doesnt come until after 5 and he breaks everything....so wish me luck that they aren't broken! I hope petedge packs well!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jun 30 2005, 12:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I will! I hope they are a good fit for Rex or I will have to place another order and I already have my wishlist full! Our UPS guy usually doesnt come until after 5 and he breaks everything....so wish me luck that they aren't broken! I hope petedge packs well!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76590
[/B][/QUOTE]
Best o


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I got my order! I am happy







and sad








First the prince cat bowls are oval shaped, which is fine. They 4-1/2" x6-1/2" and 1-1/2" tall, so they are plenty big, bigger than what Rex uses now. I would say if it doesnt bother you being an oval, they are perfect! All of the clothes are adorable and the shoes are very high quality too, better than the ones he had, water wont get through these xxxs shoes! Great prices too! 
However my sad part, I was missing one of the trimmers I ordered







I called and they are sending another one right out. I am just sad that it wasnt in there. 
Anyway over all I would give my first order at petedge the grade of a "B", because of the missing item, they would have gotten an A+ had it all been there.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 30 2005, 05:18 PM
> *I got my order!  I am happy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ya


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Jun 30 2005, 07:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have just received by email notification of shipping and the shipping docket listing my purchases. My two previous purchases were delivered here to Au safe and sound with nothing omitted. Now I will be holding my breath till this delivery arrives as I am really looking forward to a couple of things in this order and will be so disappointed if I have to chase up anything.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76706
[/B][/QUOTE]

It


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 30 2005, 06:18 PM
> *I got my order!  I am happy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I had a similar situation at PetEdge. I ordered one shampoo and one conditioner and they said the conditioner was on b/o but I got two conditioners even though they said they didn't have it. They only charged me for one. They finally sent the shampoo and didn't make me send the conditioner back but they just seemed disorganized.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 30 2005, 08:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation at PetEdge. I ordered one shampoo and one conditioner and they said the conditioner was on b/o but I got two conditioners even though they said they didn't have it. They only charged me for one. They finally sent the shampoo and didn't make me send the conditioner back but they just seemed disorganized.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76736
[/B][/QUOTE]
When


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex loves his new bowls! He seems to be drinking a lot more water out of the ceremic vs the old plastic bowl. Thanks for letting me know plastic was bad!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 3 2005, 07:52 PM
> *Rex loves his new bowls!  He seems to be drinking a lot more water out of the ceremic vs the old plastic bowl.  Thanks for letting me know plastic was bad!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77642*


[/QUOTE]
Your


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jul 3 2005, 08:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wlcome! No problem, I'm just happy that Rex is doing well with them!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77645
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was worried that when he got new bowls that it would take him awhile to adjust, but on the contrary I can tell he likes them better!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 3 2005, 08:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I was worried that when he got new bowls that it would take him awhile to adjust, but on the contrary I can tell he likes them better!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77650
[/B][/QUOTE]
Goo


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 6 2005, 07:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ya


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I got my missing trimmer from Petedge today! Eventhough they messed up they were quick to correct their mistake!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 6 2005, 09:37 PM
> *I got my missing trimmer from Petedge today!  Eventhough they messed up they were quick to correct their mistake!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78844*


[/QUOTE]
ya


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jun 30 2005, 09:47 PM
> *When I went to the actual store, they took a million years just trying to return 2 items, I eman how hard is that?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=76737*


[/QUOTE]
Hey angel, where's the Petedge store? My cataloge has a Topsfield address, but my email says Woburn. Might just have to take a drive over there


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Jul 6 2005, 11:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey angel, where's the Petedge store? My cataloge has a Topsfield address, but my email says Woburn. Might just have to take a drive over there








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78876
[/B][/QUOTE]
Its


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

AH!!!! That's really close by!! Thanks!! I'm gonna go!!! Maybe I should wait till next week when I get my paycheck though





















Whoohoo! Bargain room!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 6 2005, 11:25 PM
> *AH!!!! That's really close by!!  Thanks!!  I'm gonna go!!!  Maybe I should wait till next week when I get my paycheck though
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jul 7 2005, 02:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay! Hope you find lots of good stuff! I have to go soon too, maybe we'll bump into eachother!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79019
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm just a little confused b/c on the website it says to call in your order 24 hrs in advance and then they will have it ready for you...do you have to do that or can you just go in and pick things yourself







I'm not feeling to bright today







That'd be cool to bump into you! I'll be the crazy girl lugging around armfuls of goodies


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Jul 7 2005, 03:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I'm just a little confused b/c on the website it says to call in your order 24 hrs in advance and then they will have it ready for you...do you have to do that or can you just go in and pick things yourself







I'm not feeling to bright today







That'd be cool to bump into you! I'll be the crazy girl lugging around armfuls of goodies








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79078
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol,


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks







I'll be sure to look out for the girl squeaking all the toys


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 7 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 7 2005, 04:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Il


----------

